
Continuous Everything as Code - LukeEF
https://dev.to/terminusdb/continuous-everything-as-code-4eip
======
xDmytri
Hey, I'm the author, I like romantic poetry and long walks on the beach, if
you have any questions or a list of demands, let me know.

